# Can you convert a Juwel tank into a terrarium?



## Random Hero (Jul 15, 2008)

Afternoon all!

New to the hobby, new to the forum! Looks a very good place to get my questions answered, so here goes...

I've kept fish for the last 8-9 years, tried my hand at Marines too, and have got my first terrarium setup, housing 2 Leopard Geckos. The bug has really kicked in and I was looking at my Rio 180 the other day and wondered wheher it could be converted into a terrium.

I've done a search and can't find anything on the site related to this question, so guys and girls... can it be done?

I know that there is a problem with ventilation, and the fact that you'd be working on the tank from above, but I think it can be done. 

Does anyone know if it can be done, or of any websites that walk you through how to do it?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## bromley (Jan 17, 2007)

i think its altodo with what you wanna keep in it i had geckos in a tank and i have a three ft tank which i keep fbt in i divided two thirds of the tank with a piece of glass sealed so i have two thirds water and the rest planted area
you can buy reptile lids for for glass tanks


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

are you looking to keep frogs or lizards or something?


----------



## Random Hero (Jul 15, 2008)

Bromley - Didn't know you could get viv lids to fit. Do you know a website or a retailer?

Andy - To be honest, I think it'll be lizards. I want to have a forest set up, as I already have a desert setup. I like Anoles, so that'll be most likely next?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

fair enough, 

a lot of people say "get a Viv" but i think you can use what you want if you do it properly

so forest setups, loads of fake or real plants (your choice) the fake plants all come with little suckers on them so they will stick to the glass fine, no problems there, all you need to think about is lighting, but instead of buying a lid, why don't you make your own? (i did in the past)

nice piece of wood, drilled air holes either a normal drill bit or a 70MM hole cuter to pop some vents in, you could even make a hatch or door with a good old fashioned piano hinge, varnished to a way you like so it looks like furniture, and then you can fit bulb holders and guards, and maybe a U.V strip light if the species you want requires one,

wouldn't worry about the filter as they are tucked away in the corner and wouldn't be used anyway


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

totally forgot

if you are using a heat mat, you might want to put something in between the mat and the glass as it might heat up and crack, better to be safe than sorry

all habistat mat-stats or dimming stats come with a nice long cable on the probe so no problem with it going in from the top to where you want it positioned


----------



## Random Hero (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers Andy!

I'm quite DIY (I work in a tile shop and I'm always making things) and my dad is very good at DIY so I don't envisage any problems with making a hood. 

What would be the best way to ventilate? Very small holed chicken mesh maybe?

The filter box is only siliconed in so it'll be very easy to remove.

Paul


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

DIY shop, drain pipe gutter covers work well as vents, (the small round things to stop things falling inside your pipes) i found them to be around 70mm ish and a lot cheaper

wire mesh is good but it depends on what your keeping......and feeding them

crickets and other insects are good at climbing silicone and will easily get through small holes, and if the misses doesn't like bugs!!!!! she don't like you ha ha

you could use a few pieces of mesh and cross them over each other to make the holes smaller but make sure they still give good air flow


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

and if you work in a tile shop you could use tiles on the bottom (wipe clean) :2thumb:

i use slate tiles for my beardies, they wipe clean and they are quite rough so they keep the nails down, i love them


----------



## Random Hero (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah, slate. Never thought of that! I have slate coming out of my ears at work!

It'll be crickets I feed them, so I can get a really fine mesh to cover it.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i love slate, i use it in my bearded dragon Viv's, my fish tank, everywhere i can really, 

plus it looks great with a lizard sitting on top of it basking in the heat :2thumb:

good luck with your set-up mate (happy DIY)

and :welcome: to the forum/addiction


----------



## Random Hero (Jul 15, 2008)

I only got my LGs less than three weeks ago and I'm hooked. The girlfriend isn't overly keen on my newest hobby. And she wants to us to move in eventually. She'll have to get used to it!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Random Hero said:


> I only got my LGs less than three weeks ago and I'm hooked. The girlfriend isn't overly keen on my newest hobby. And she wants to us to move in eventually. She'll have to get used to it!


ha ha love it,

just wait until she starts finding crickets all over the place :lol2:

they are the worlds greatest escape artists


----------



## Random Hero (Jul 15, 2008)

I've lost one so far. Don't tell my mum!:whistling2:

She'd go mental...


----------

